
How I got a game on the Steam Store without anyone from Valve ever looking at it - cwal37
https://medium.com/@rubiimeow/watch-paint-dry-how-i-got-a-game-on-the-steam-store-without-anyone-from-valve-ever-looking-at-it-2e476858c753#.kiy52xzcn
======
jlg23
link #11 to that article:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20I%20got%20a%20game%20on%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20I%20got%20a%20game%20on%20the%20Steam%20Store%20without%20anyone%20from%20Valve%20ever%20looking%20at%20it&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

